# Getting ready for our gig tonight



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Busters in Kanata. Come say hi. We start at 9pm.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Live stream it and im there!

Have fun man.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

How did it go?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It went great. We fell into the groove from the start and the audience seemed to love it.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

what's your band?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Gene Machine said:


> what's your band?


Electric Echo. Here's our FB page: Electric Echo


----------

